#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Kennis en Praktijk

## yasnie

1e Islamitische Kennis Conferentie Zondag 9 mei 2010


De weg naar kennis & praktijk
Datum: 9 mei 2010
Tijdstip: aanvang 11:00 uur / 17:00 uu 
Lokatie: Stichting Al Islah

================================================== ===
In de Naam van Allah, de Meest Barmhartige, de Meest Genadevolle.

Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper.

Met veel trots kondigt stichting Al Islah in samenwerking met stichting Ar Rayaan haar 1e Islamitische Kennis Conferentie aan die gehouden zal worden op zondag 9 mei 2010 onder de volgende titel De weg naar Kennis & Praktijk. Diverse Sheikhs zullen lezingen verzorgen ter verduidelijking van het belang van kennis.
Wij nodigen iedere genteresseerde uit om deel te nemen aan deze activiteiten. De gehele conferentie is kosteloos (dus ook de maaltijd). 
Tenslotte realiseren wij ons dat deze conferentie slechts kan slagen met de Hulp van Allah en vervolgens die van onze broeders en zusters. Wij verzoeken jullie daarom dan ook om een correcte houding aan te nemen en eventuele aanwijzingen van de organisatie na te leven.

En vrede en zegeningen zij met de Boodschapper van Allah.



Programma:



Inloop 11.00 uur / 12.00 uur

Aanvang (intro dag) /Koran recitatie 12.00 uur / 12.15 uur 

Intro Al Islah / Ar Rayaan 12.15 uur / 12.45 uur

1e lezing 12.45 uur / 13.45 uur

Spreker: Sheikh Mostafa daouiri Docent islamitisch jurisprudentie(Fiqh)

Onderwerp: Allah zegt: ( zeg: Zijn degenen die kennis hebben gelijk aan degenen die geen kennis hebben)



Dohr (gelegenheid wassing) 13.45 uur / 14.15 uur

Pauze (gelegenheid om te eten) 14.15 uur / 15.15 uur

2e lezing: 15.15 uur / 16.15 uur



Spreker: Sheikh Drs. Said El Mokadmi Voorzitter van Al Islah, 

Docent Hadieth en wetenschappen

Onderwerp: Ethiek van het opdoen van kennis

3e lezing: 16.15 uur / 16.45 uur 

Het belang van dua doen Spreke r:Sheikh Drs. Said El Mokadmi

Afsluiting 16.45 uur / 17.00 uur



Bezoek ook onze site: www.alislah.nl & www.arrayaan.nl

----------

